# 55 gallon- wormstrate or soil?



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

I would like some insight. I'm planning on setting up my second soil based tank. For a lack of a better word. I used 100% worm castings for my 29 gallon with great success. I don't know if I should use soil? What brad? Ratio of additional worm castings. 

Equipment-
Hagen glo double fixture- have questions about no off switch on light disappointed when I found out! After ordered lol. 

Xp3 for filtration

Aqueon powerhead

Heater

Flora/ fauna 
Livebearers
RCs shrimp. Amanos 
Bristlenose plecos
Possibly angels in future. 

I'm looking for advice regarding soil choices? And how to use my light should i just connect it to a separate surge protector and use thT as an on off switch?


----------



## gorlokmat (Aug 1, 2011)

those are the lights i use. they are great, they come with an automatic timer, just use that. that hook 2 light fixtures up to one time or have them each on their own time (this is what i do, one is one for 5 hours and the other kicks on the last two hours of that cycle, then I have the lights off for 4 hours then the cycle repeats until lights out for bedtime)


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I've never used worm castings, but have heard the opinion that they are too rich. If they worked in your previous set-up, we can't argue with success. Did you buy your castings? Did the seller give a nutrient analysis, as on fertilizer packages?

For good suggestions on soil, look at the mineralized topsoil thread on the Substrates forum.

I've used Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix three different ways: straight from the bag, soaked and rinsed, and mineralized. They all worked well. The only minor problem was with MGOC straight from the bag, it leached a lot of tanins into the water. But a couple of water changes solved that.

--Michael


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

Michael said:


> I've never used worm castings, but have heard the opinion that they are too rich. If they worked in your previous set-up, we can't argue with success. Did you buy your castings? Did the seller give a nutrient analysis, as on fertilizer packages?
> 
> For good suggestions on soil, look at the mineralized topsoil thread on the Substrates forum.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Ya my tank has been up for only 3 months. But it doesn't seem to be stoping anytime soon. 
I am thinking if using the MGOC with a layer or mixture of wormcastings. Maybe 1 to 4 ratio with soil. Also I'm looking for other additives I'm looking for some type of clay to use to supplement iron? Any ideas? The organic wormcasting I used were from some hydro store up here in Humboldt I can find the name if u would like. 
I can post pics to.


----------



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

Laterite is great for iron supplement! Im using it capped with Microbe-Lift aquatic planting media in a 10 gal. I plan to mix it to my MTS. This thread has made me curious about worm castings.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

Reef2plants said:


> Laterite is great for iron supplement! Im using it capped with Microbe-Lift aquatic planting media in a 10 gal. I plan to mix it to my MTS. This thread has made me curious about worm castings.


Where do I get it b


----------



## gorlokmat (Aug 1, 2011)

I talked with someone from my LFS today and he said he has used worm castings and had GREAT results. Im going to use worm castings in my old 20 here in a few weeks, ill keep you posted on how well it works out


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Gorlokmat, that is great! Please post a label from the worm castings you use if possible.

--Michael


----------



## gorlokmat (Aug 1, 2011)

I used worm gold PLUS. its got kelp and lava rock added, but otherwise it is just pure, organic worm castings, not additives and such. im going to use it in my 20 and an experiment.

http://www.wormgold.com/


----------



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

B76, laterite can be purchased almost anywhere planted aquarium supplies are sold. Its also easily found online. Its been around since the start of this hobby.


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

Worm Casting make-up is potentialy unrelated the parent material - perhaps more related to diet and age?
http://www.allthingsorganic.com/How_To/04.asp


B76 said:


> up here in Humboldt .


Looking for laterite?
Humboldt SK ?
Head to the badlands - All you need is a shovel!

Location








Product








29 gallon NPT - worm castings and coal/shale


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

I'm up In Humboldt. sick pic 

Heres my tank
For some reason I can't upload pics in tapatalk. I feel like my plants are extremely happy.


----------



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

Great place to live! Amazing tank!


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

I used worm castings and coco peat. Capped with gravel. It's been about 2 years and my sword is just starting to stunt, I figure the nutrients are probably done. (Now I've added fert tabs)


----------

